# Greenies?????



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

Are Greenies safe for 6 month old puppy?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, the bag says that they are, but I know of a few dogs that tried greenies that young and it just upset their tummies.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I would error on the side of a bigger size but generally I think they are okay (there are always horror stories though). They aren't nearly as bad as rawhide. I've never given my V greenies just because other products to the same/better job and are more natural. I stick to quality bully sticks and Himalayan dog chews. He also has a Nylabone dental chew to naw on but he doesn't eat it.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have a puppy who had and still does to some extent get a very upset digestive tract. You might be able to do it but just keep track of what you give them. Dharma gets an upset stomach and throws up Dentasticks.


----------

